# automatic shift knob question......



## bLaSiAn_gUrLiE (Jul 20, 2004)

i just recently purchased my sisters '98 200sx and have a question. (i am sure that this was asked previously but i could not find the thread, so i am sorry for posting it again.) i'm 16 and still have not yet got my license (i only have my permit) but i have been thinking of ways to modify the car for about a year now. i have seen people with autmatic cars change the shift knob to make them look like a stick cars and was wondering how i would go about doing so myself. please explain in detail and in simple words because i am still learning car terminology. if you would rather email me with some kind of insturctions you can reach me at [email protected] thank you so much for your time!


----------



## drM (Jul 20, 2004)

the auto shifter on mine looks like it was designed for old people, big and hard to miss. i've been tryin to find sites on if and how i can go about changing this problem and have come up with nada. if anyone has any suggestions/answers/help that'd be great. and the same goes for the e-brake handle. its not something i can twist off and that sux.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

My auto shifter.....


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

Dude, your ride is f**cking sweet. How long did it take you to do all that?


----------



## bLaSiAn_gUrLiE (Jul 20, 2004)

nice pic but you didnt answer my question......how did you do it? because i dont feel like going to a mech. and paying $ for it.....lolz. but anyways, whoever can help me please answer asap.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

GarrettSER - I've had the car for a few years. When I bought it, it was 100% stock.

bLaSiAn_gUrLiE - I did it by going out to my car with a screwdriver and had at it.

The auto shift knobs with OD can cost quite a bit.
Mine cost over $130.00
They come with great Engrish instructions that make little to no sense.

If you are too scared to do it yourself, just pay your local bulb/air freshner shop to do it


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

I know there are threads on here about that, jus try to search better...Im too lazy but ur lucky u didnt get any assholes in the thread yet. The only thing I found funny is that u have been thinking of modding ur car for a year now and u came up with a shift knob  Nah Im jus playin wit u man, Im in the same boat, I jus got my lic a few months ago and this shit is addicting...I started with a headunit and now Im $4000 down and nothing but random car shit to show for it...haha be careful, you'll get caught up cause no matter what u got, u will always want something better.


----------



## bLaSiAn_gUrLiE (Jul 20, 2004)

yea, i know what you mean. i have thought out all the mods i want to do and its going to cost me a ton of money. but as long as i like the end result i guess its ok. anyways, the reason i come up with this first was my sister already changed out the head unit, speakers, sub,and added projectors and clear corners so little interior mods poped up first to me for some reason(probably because the kit and paint will cost so much....lolz). i guess i have a good start though. anyways, thanks for all your guy's help.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I think customenterprise.com has and auto shifter on their site for about $70. Go check them out.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I think customenterprise.com has and auto shifter on their site for about $70. Go check them out.



Is it the Levoc? :jump:


----------



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

well... 1CLNB14 is right, all that nonsense with the e-brake and shift nob is going to be expensive as hell. why not start with a more clear idea of what you want to do to your car? for example, do you want 

(a) show; or
(b) go

there's no way to do both because making a showy car usually means weight. now, if you just want a sexy daily driver, try for advancing the timing, getting a K&N filter or a W-or-CAI, headers, exhaust, system, etc. Worry about the trim when the performance is done. that's why i'm waiting to drop $4000 in to my engine before i go for the infinity interior swap... :-D


----------



## bLaSiAn_gUrLiE (Jul 20, 2004)

well, im going for show, because i dont think that i have the money for the go. hehe....and yea like you said show adds hella weight. but i chose to do this first because my sister already started me off with lights and audio (plus some itty-bitty rims) so anyways, i just thought it would be the next thing to do after new rims and a kit and plus i wanted to know if it was a "at-home" job or if i would have to take it somewhere. well thanks for all your help!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

hit me up on msn and i'll let u know how to install the shift knob


----------



## bLaSiAn_gUrLiE (Jul 20, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> hit me up on msn and i'll let u know how to install the shift knob


aite, thanks!


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Mine is a Razo, about $150 canadian. The overdrive button is on the top, and you push-down to shift. I'm not a big fan of the joystick/Levoc style, and I did not want to relocate my overdrive button, so This was perfect... plus it matches my blue theme!  (also comes in all sliver). This shifter is truely amazing quality! Let me know if you have any questions!

BTW, I was also looking for something to make my auto shifter look good, not in any way trying to make it look like a manual. if you want to do that, just add on a shift boot.


----------



## bLaSiAn_gUrLiE (Jul 20, 2004)

thanks so much for the info! that is exactly what i am looking for and i learned how to install it today so i am good to go. i have the same head unit as you! i guess great minds think alike....hehe. i shouldnt say that because i have no car knowledge...lolz. well anyways, thank you so much!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

chucky200 - we have the same shift knob :thumbup: :cheers: :fluffy:


----------



## bLaSiAn_gUrLiE (Jul 20, 2004)

where did you guys get them from? because every where i look online the shifters dont have the o/d button......maybe im not searching for the right thing? i dont know, but i need help locating one......help please.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Picked mine up at the local rice shop.


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm with you on that...I'm going for performance with mine...the showy stuff will come later.


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

bLaSiAn_gUrLiE said:


> thanks so much for the info! that is exactly what i am looking for and i learned how to install it today so i am good to go. i have the same head unit as you! i guess great minds think alike....hehe. i shouldnt say that because i have no car knowledge...lolz. well anyways, thank you so much!


 Can you share your knowledge with me balsian gurlie???? I'm interested in doing that myself too.


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

*automatic shift knob installation instructions...*

Actually, if anyone has instructions on how to install this...it would be helpful.


----------



## bLaSiAn_gUrLiE (Jul 20, 2004)

yea, ill email you with the instructions given to me.


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks Blasian...


----------



## vinnie_febs (Apr 7, 2004)

I didn't want to start a whole new post so I figure I just ask here if you don't mind. It's something that I can't stop thinking about especially every time I drive my '98 SE, is it worth swapping the trans. from auto to manual? If so how much am I looking at? I love my car and I've put so much money into it, but I just wish that it was a manual, you know what I mean?

vinnie-


----------



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

chucky200 said:


> Mine is a Razo, about $150 canadian. The overdrive button is on the top, and you push-down to shift. I'm not a big fan of the joystick/Levoc style, and I did not want to relocate my overdrive button, so This was perfect... plus it matches my blue theme!  (also comes in all sliver). This shifter is truely amazing quality! Let me know if you have any questions!
> 
> BTW, I was also looking for something to make my auto shifter look good, not in any way trying to make it look like a manual. if you want to do that, just add on a shift boot.


 sw33t tr1m d00d

god i'm lame

no really, cool trim though man, where'd ya pick it up?


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

ltcassio said:


> sw33t tr1m d00d
> 
> god i'm lame
> 
> no really, cool trim though man, where'd ya pick it up?


You mean the blue dash vinyl trim??  lol

If so, It's precut vinyl from ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7912411293&category=33705&sspagename=WDVW


----------



## sp4rkz (Jul 21, 2004)

nice ride mayn.. but your autoshifter (looks like a dildo) no offense.. hehehe


----------



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

chucky200 said:


> You mean the blue dash vinyl trim??  lol
> 
> If so, It's precut vinyl from ebay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7912411293&category=33705&sspagename=WDVW


 fünkin' grüben man.... bleeeargh i'm missing a piece of trim from my driver's side door and the little door-control-panel-window-openy-thing is chipped - any ideas where to get replacements?


----------



## bLaSiAn_gUrLiE (Jul 20, 2004)

ltcassio said:


> fünkin' grüben man.... bleeeargh i'm missing a piece of trim from my driver's side door and the little door-control-panel-window-openy-thing is chipped - any ideas where to get replacements?



i have the same problem....mine cracked and now it always comes out of place....you should go check a junkyard or an online one. thats where im going to look. or you can go on the user classifieds here on nf and ask somebody who is parting their car if they will ship it to you? thats the best thing i can think of.


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

ltcassio said:


> fünkin' grüben man.... bleeeargh i'm missing a piece of trim from my driver's side door and the little door-control-panel-window-openy-thing is chipped - any ideas where to get replacements?


hehe, keep 'em coming!

You could also make a WTB post on here and www.sr20forum.com Also, target ppls posts that are parts out their b14's :thumbup:


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

sp4rkz said:


> nice ride mayn.. but your autoshifter (looks like a dildo) no offense.. hehehe


 :cheers: hehe, you're not the first to mention that! "it's all good" mutipurpose part!  j/k, it was my only alternative to those fugly joystick style ones; and DAMN is it hot in the summer time!


----------



## bLaSiAn_gUrLiE (Jul 20, 2004)

is this what i should be looking at? because it doesnt say wit o/d. if not can you guys refer me to a place that does sell them? thanx.

click here


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

I still have no idea how to install these things.....Peeps help!!!

By the way...check out my (work in progress)...

Spidey One


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

bLaSiAn_gUrLiE said:


> is this what i should be looking at? because it doesnt say wit o/d. if not can you guys refer me to a place that does sell them? thanx.
> 
> click here



that one does not have OD...

This one does...
http://www.optauto.com/webstore/pro...ariation=&aitem=5&mitem=14&back=yes&dept=3200


you can use a non-od auto shift knob, and just mount an OD switch elsewhere.....


----------



## vinnie_febs (Apr 7, 2004)

Also here:
http://www.matrixracing.com/BI3419Details.htm


----------



## bLaSiAn_gUrLiE (Jul 20, 2004)

thank you!


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

There's a couple ATX shiftknobs on Andy's Autosport. That's where I recently ordered mine- just gotta wait for it to get here. Assortment of Shiftknobs 

Installing them isn't hard at all. I just spent the other day installing my friend's shiftknob in his gen 2 Stratus. It's not difficult at all. Course I also have the Haynes Extreme Sport Compact Customizing book (gift from my boi's gf).
If you like, I can write it up after work today.


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

Neva2wicked said:


> There's a couple ATX shiftknobs on Andy's Autosport. That's where I recently ordered mine- just gotta wait for it to get here. Assortment of Shiftknobs
> 
> Installing them isn't hard at all. I just spent the other day installing my friend's shiftknob in his gen 2 Stratus. It's not difficult at all. Course I also have the Haynes Extreme Sport Compact Customizing book (gift from my boi's gf).
> If you like, I can write it up after work today.


 Hey, can I get that write up too. I'm interested in installing a custom A/T knob in my ride. Thanks.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Ok here's how it was done. Mind you, this is directly from the Sports Compact Customing Magazine found at most aftermarket autoshops.

Installation of the ATX shiftknob:

1)Remove the set screw from the factory shift knob (some automatics are equipped with two set screws)

2)Press the shift control button and remove the knob from the shift lever.

3)Install the sleeve onto the shift lever. 

4) Install the collar onto the shaft. Make sure the threads are facing the shift knob.

5)Partially install the set screw into the shift knob.

6) Install the shift knob onto the shift lever with the button facing forward.

7) tighten the screw

8) scew the collar onto the shift konb 
****************************

There's a few things I left out which should be common sense, such as selecting the right size sleeve, as well as making sure all the components are there. My friend's shift knob came with a few extra screws, sleeves, an allen wrench, and some wiring for the L.E.D. version, but since he didn't want the lighting on, we just skipped that part. All in all it shouldn't take more than 15 mins ( took us 30 cause we were going through beers like water also ). At anyrate, its pretty simple to do, a whole lot simpler than the Angel Eye projectors


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

My first mod was suspension - Eibach Prokit/KYB AGX
I cannot stand the floaty, mushy feel of the stock ride.
Not to mention the horrible gap that it comes with.

That should be next on your list :thumbup:


----------



## scbmx (Jul 19, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> hit me up on msn and i'll let u know how to install the shift knob


how did u tint your taillights black? ive been trying to find out how to do this. all i can find is shitty cans of black tint stuff on ebay. thanks


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

scbmx said:


> how did u tint your taillights black? ive been trying to find out how to do this. all i can find is shitty cans of black tint stuff on ebay. thanks



PM Sent. hit me up on AIM for detailed info if ud like


----------

